

Web Startups Are A Commodity - augy
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/10/web-startups-ar.html

======
phony_identity
Lose.

"Paul Graham... argues that... web startups themselves are commodifying."

Uh, no. He says they are hugely increasing in number. In fact, I think if
anything that will increase the gap between the best and the worst of them.
They are becoming even less of a commodity than previously, which was not at
all.

------
yters
The thing keeping them from becoming a true commodity is an effective
aggregation service. (Not yahoo pipes, which is just for rss feeds)

